# Megan Fox topless in Loaded Magazine, August 2009 3x



## walme (2 Mai 2010)

​


----------



## DanikunKO7 (2 Mai 2010)

Rather perfect breasts? Wohl eher ein ekliges Beispiel dafür, wie unschön solche miserablen Bildmanipulationen so eine tolle Frau aussehen lassen können. Hauptsache abgedruckt, Hauptsache verkauft - und dann dieser widerlich sinnlose Text dazu! Könntsch kotzen... 
Aber ich sage danke fürs reinstellen! Sowas muss man gesehen haben, sonst glaubt man es ja nicht!


----------



## ShadowDuke (2 Mai 2010)

hä warum bildmanipulation?


----------



## dragonxy (3 Mai 2010)

Die Bilder sind schon nen paar Jahre alt und sind glaub ich beim Dreh zu "Veronicas Body" entstanden.


----------



## Rolli (3 Mai 2010)

:thx: dir für die Scans von Megan


----------

